# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Πορτολάνος Nautilia.gr > Δυτικές Ακτές, Κορινθιακός Κόλπος, Ιόνιο Πέλαγος, Δυτική Πελοπόννησος. >  Αγκυροβόλιο στο Αμμούδι

## chrondi

Μήπως έχει κανείς πληροφορίες για το αγκυροβόλιο (αρόδο) στην Αμμουδιά, στις εκβολές του Αχέροντα, νότια από την Πάργα.
Φαντάζομαι ότι αν βγάλει καιρό μπορεί κανείς να προτιμήσει την Πάργα όπου είναι ασφαλέστερα( :Wink:

----------


## ionianskipper

Κατά αρχήν η περιοχή ονομάζετε ΑΜΜΟΥΔΙΑ.
Η αγκυροβολια στον συγκεκριμένο όρμο είναι πολύ καλή εκτός όταν πνέουν άνεμοι Δυτική η Νοτιοδυτική πάνω από 4 μποφόρ θα πρέπει το συντομότερο να φύγεις διότι βγάζει πολύ μεγάλο κύμα μέσα στον όρμο και εάν είναι πάνω από 6 μποφόρ ίσως και να μην μπορείς να βγεις από τον όρμο λόγο πολύ μεγάλου κύματος.
Όταν έχεις πρόβλεψη καιρού για τους παραπάνω ανέμους το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα έχει και η ΠΑΡΓΑ γι αυτό το μόνο σίγουρο λιμάνι για την περιοχή είναι μόνον ο ΓΑΙΟΣ στους ΠΑΞΟΥΣ.
Θα σου πρότεινα να μπεις στον όρμο με ήσυχο καιρό και να δέσεις όπως μπαίνεις αριστερά και να πάρεις κάβο στα Βραχιά για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα με τον ΜΑΪΣΤΡΟ που έχουμε το καλοκαίρι στο ΙΟΝΙΟ.
Εάν έχεις μικρό βύθισμα δηλαδή κάτω του ενός μέτρου μπορείς με λίγη προσοχή να μπεις και να προστατευτείς με σιγουριά στον ποταμό Αχέροντα.

----------


## chrondi

Ωραία ήταν για μπάνιο ο όρμος Φανάρι (Αμμουδιά) και γραφικό το περιβάλλον, αλλά το απογεματάκι (20 Ιουλίου) σαλπάραμε και ανοιχτήκαμε με τα πανιά στα μισά της απόστασης προς Αντίπαξους. Μετά από δίωρη ιστιοπλοΐα επιστρέψαμε και φουντάραμε αρόδο στον Βάλτο Πάργας, μόλις έξω από τις σημαδούρες της ζώνης κολύμβησης και θαλάσσιας ψυχαγωγίας, όπου αισθανθήκαμε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια. Από κει έρχεται ο Γιάννης ανά ημίωρο με θαλάσσιο ταξί (τιμή εισιτηρίου 5 € μετ'επιστροφής) για την επικοινωνία με το λιμάνι της Πάργας. Όλα ήταν έξοχα!

----------

